# How do I turn off/code out Adaptive Lighting?



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

I' have a 2013 BMW M5. I'm purchasing the umnitza LCI Led headlights.

The headlights fully support:

Low beam
High beam
Angel eyes
Angel eyes dimming
Accelerometer adaptive light
Bixenon shutter
Parking lights
Turn signals
Eyebrow white to amber turn signals

Only issue, they throw an adaptive lighting malfunction error since the lights are not adaptive and don't support AFS option.
(They use their own proprietary adaptive setup)

They didn't know how to code this in eSys as they use a different software.

Does someone know which module and what parameters I need to modify?
I'm guessing the FRM module?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> I' have a 2013 BMW M5. I'm purchasing the umnitza LCI Led headlights.
> 
> The headlights fully support:
> 
> ...


The FDL to disable AFS is FRM > C_AFS_ENA = F010_disable. However, it is set this way by default on US cars (unless you recoded VLD by removing 8S4 from your FA).

If AFS is already disabled on your car, try setting FRM > C_FLC_ENA = F010_disable.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> The FDL to disable AFS is FRM > C_AFS_ENA = F010_disable. However, it is set this way by default on US cars (unless you recoded VLD by removing 8S4 from your FA).
> 
> If AFS is already disabled on your car, try setting FRM > C_FLC_ENA = F010_disable.


I wasnt aware that it was already disabled. The place that sells these are in the bay area and did some test installs and said they had to code out asl error with auto logic I believe it was.

I'm trying to preemptive in being able to make sure I have it turned off before installing.

Reading about F15 I see they also have these parameters 
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y = F010 (need to look at this menu for disable option)
C_HBA_ENA = F010_disable
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA = werte 00
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA = werte 00

Do you feel the above need to be changed as well? Thanks for the help!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> I wasnt aware that it was already disabled. The place that sells these are in the bay area and did some test installs and said they had to code out asl error with auto logic I believe it was.
> 
> I'm trying to preemptive in being able to make sure I have it turned off before installing.
> 
> ...


You should leave the C_HBA parameters set to F010_disable/werte=00, since your headlights do not support no-glare high beams.

The LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y parameter should be irrelevant once you set C_FLC_ENA = F010_disable.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> You should leave the C_HBA parameters set to F010_disable/werte=00, since your headlights do not support no-glare high beams.
> 
> The LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y parameter should be irrelevant once you set C_FLC_ENA = F010_disable.


So talking to the vendor, as you said it looks like AFS should be disabled for US. So by default I should be good on that.

They said that adaptive portion should be the "C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA" and I'll set that to disabled.

It looks like from what you're saying, all C_HBA parameters I listed should be set to disabled.

Any other parameters to disable for Adaptive?

I haven't looked to see what any of my default parameters are at now. Just wanted to get ahead of the curve for the install to be error free.

As of now I'll code these 3 to disabled to turn off adaptive before I install:

C_HBA_ENA = F010_disable
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA = werte 00
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA = werte 00

Feel free to let me know if any other parameters need to be changed to turn off adaptive.
Really appreciate the help!


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to circle back on this thread. All that was needed to be done was to simply VO code to remove the adaptive headlight option 524.
This removed the 3 specified errors of:

Adaptive headlight malfunction
Left cornering light malfunction
Right cornering light malfunction

I've tested their proprietary adaptive headlight functionality and it works great.


----------

